# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  BRAZIL 2014: GJERMANIA shpallet Kampion Bote

## MaDaBeR

*Te Dielen, date 13 Korrik, ora 21:00CET (16:00 ora lokale), ne mitikun do "MARACANA", luhet finalja e madhe:*

*Gjermani vs Argjentine*


Gjermania, 3 here Kampione e Botes, perballet me Argjentinen, 2 here Kampione e Botes. Gjermania vjen ne kete finale me moral te larte pas eleminimit me rezultatin bombastik 7-1 qe u bene te zoteve te shtepise. Brazilit. Ndersa Argjentina e vjen ne kete finale fale mrekullive qe beri portieri Romero ne pritjen e dy penalltive Hollandezeve, te cilet i eleminuan ne gjysme-finale nga pika e bardhe e penalltive pas 120 minutash loje te mbyllura pa gol. Gjermania vjen ne kete finale si ekipi qe ka shenuar me shume gola ne kete boteror ndersa Argjentina eshte ekipi qe ka ne gjirin e saj 4 here fituesin e Topit te Arte, Lionel Messi.

Nje fakt tejet interesant eshte qe te dyja ekipet, e kane fituar Kupen e Botes perballe njera tjetres per here te fundit. Argjentina fitonte Kupen e Botes me 1986 perballe Gjermanise me rezultatin 3-2 dhe 4 vite me vone, ne 1990, Gjermania fitonte titullin e saj te fundit Kampion Bote perballe Argjentines me rezultatin 1-0.

Gjermania, trofeun e pare e ka fituar ne vitin 1954 perballe Hungarise, me rezultatin 3-2. Me pas ne vitin 1974 Gjermania shpallet per here te dyte Kampion Bote pas triumfit ndaj Hollandes me rezultatin 2-1, e per here te fundit ndaj Argjentines me rezultatin 1-0 ne vitin 1990. Bashke me finalen e 13 Korrikut, Gjermania numeron 8 finale prej te cilave ka fituar 3, ka humbur 4 dhe i mbetet 1 per te luajtur. Asnje ekip tjeter nuk ka arritur te shkoje kaq here ne finale.

Argjentina trofeun e pare e ka fituar ne vitin 1978 duke triumfuar me rezultatin 3-1 perballe Hollandes, ndersa te dyten ne 1986 ndaj Gjermanise me rezultatin 3-2.

Skuadrat Kombetare te Gjermanise dhe Argjentines jane ndeshur 20 here me njera-tjetren, ku Argjentina kryeson me 9 ndeshje te fituara kundrejt 6 fitoreve te Gjermaneve, ndersa 5 ndeshje jane mbyllur ne barazim. Ne takimet mes tyre jane shenuar 56 gola, me nga 28 gola per secilin ekip.

*Kush mendoni se do te shpallet Kampion i Botes, 2014?*

----------

Kreksi (13-07-2014)

----------


## MI CORAZON

I don't know...It's all corrupt only FIFA knows the answer.

----------


## Elian70

Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene...................................

----------


## Prudence

argjentina thom un. mbase kam gojen flori.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kur lexoj kto femrat e forumit, qe Japin mend neper forum per futbollin, me kujtohet Xha Sulo:

Pulave u ka hije te kakarisin vetem ne kotec.

P.s

Nga kjo shprehje I madhi Beke, kishte thene per mbrotjen e braziuuut.,

Ishte me e shthurrur se rregulli ne nji kotec pulash.

----------

Do Not Tread On (13-07-2014),Kreksi (13-07-2014)

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Kush e ka bo ket kopertinen mo?
Kta shemtaraqet keni ven ne kopertine?  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Do Not Tread On

> I don't know...It's all corrupt only FIFA knows the answer.


mos.... komplot i madh botnor mes iluminatit  fifas dhe Sal Berishes  

ha ha ha

 :llafazan:

----------

Do Not Tread On (13-07-2014),Kreksi (13-07-2014)

----------


## Prudence

> Kur lexoj kto femrat e forumit, qe Japin mend neper forum per futbollin, me kujtohet Xha Sulo:
> 
> Pulave u ka hije te kakarisin vetem ne kotec.
> 
> P.s
> 
> Nga kjo shprehje I madhi Beke, kishte thene per mbrotjen e braziuuut.,
> 
> Ishte me e shthurrur se rregulli ne nji kotec pulash.



mos merr superxhiro xha Sulo :P.....jam bije futbollisti une  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> mos.... komplot i madh botnor mes iluminatit  fifas dhe Sal Berishes  
> 
> ha ha ha


Ke harru SystemA-n qe e ka gojen sheqer e hurma, kur Bo parashikime.

Po e neutralizon Albo me parashikimet e veta,...lol

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> mos merr superxhiro xha Sulo :P.....jam bije futbollisti une


E ce pastaj,

Ke ngren sultjac, deri tani...lol

Se mos thuash, qe gjermanet na Kane vrare leberit, me gjys opinge gjate WWS...

----------


## Lexuesi_

> argjentina thom un. mbase kam gojen flori.


Amin ho tu plotsoft cdo deshire :P

Edhe une votova dhe kam nje bindje qe Argjetina do ta marr kupen.

----------


## Prudence

dhe pastaj....nuk i marre leje Sulos


ne fakt gjyshin ma kane internuar, Mauthausen. kshu qe mos thuaj me gje per leberit, se s'ditke gje.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Epo ata te spacit qafe barit, llakatundit, do jene kunder Che Guevares,

Po fiton Dolfi,...

----------


## Wordless

> Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene, Argjentina ishallah na le shendene...................................


AMIN !

Përgjithsisht jam dakord me çfarë ke shkruar, me përjashtim të paragrafit të trembëdhjetë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> Epo ata te spacit qafe barit, llakatundit, do jene kunder Che Guevares,
> 
> Po fiton Dolfi,...


u bere i gjalle ti ledio?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> u bere i gjalle ti ledio?


Si ju rane brect, dje mer Ledio?

Po lujshit ndaj rezerves se canes dhe berishes... :i ngrysur:

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Statistikat, kampion del kush ka eliminuar vendin e tretë*

Në prag të finales së Botërorit, kanë dal në pah edhe shifra apo statistika mjaft interesante. Nëse do ndiqet rregulli i 24 viteve, Gjermania del kampione bote. Kjo për arsyen se: Brazili fitoi Botërorin e tretë në vitin 1970 dhe të katërtin 24 vite më pas. Italia fitoi të tretin në vitin 1982 dhe të katërtin më 2006-ën. Ndërkohë, Brazili të tretin e ka fituar më 1990-ën dhe i katërti i bie fiks në 2014-ën. Por, një kuriozitet tjetër ka të bëjë me skuadrën që eliminon atë që renditet e treta. Që nga edicioni i vitit 1974 dhe deri tani (me vetëm dy përjashtime), ekipi që ka mundur në gjysmëfinale Kombëtaren që është renditur e treta, ka ngritur trofeun e kampionit. Finalistet do jenë në pritje se cila prej Brazilit apo Holandës do e fitojë ndeshjen e së shtunës. Por, dy edicionet që përjashtohen janë pikërisht ato të vitit 1986 dhe 1990, kur në finale ka shkuar pikërisht Gjermania dhe Argjentina.

Burimi: http://www.panorama-sport.com/lajme-...#ixzz37BeO5vv8

----------


## MaDaBeR

Sipas lajmeve qe qarkullojne neper internet, brazilianet qe kishin blere nje bilete per te pare finalen e Boterorit, pas eleminimit te Brazilit kane vendosur t'i shesin biletat. Por, ata jane te detyruar qe t'ua shesin rivaleve historike te tyre, Argjentinasve. Dhe thuhet se nje bilete per Argjentinasit ka vajtur deri ne 14 mije Euro. LoL

----------


## BOKE

Do jete gjyqtari italian Nicola Rizzoli ai qe do arbitroje ndeshjen finale.
Ky eshte italiani i trete qe do drejtoje nje ndeshje finale te kupes se botes, pas arbitrit Gonella ne 1978 dhe Collina ne 2002.

----------


## Wordless

> *Statistikat, kampion del kush ka eliminuar vendin e tretë*


Larg qoftë ! 

Nuk është e thënë mër se me atë Argjentinë që kam pa kundra Hollandës, ka mundësi që Gjermania ta mundë më keq se Brazilin... dhe mirë ja bën  :ngerdheshje:

----------

